# Worried about Hedgie: Loud Unusual Purring/Growling Noise



## eoponygirl (Apr 6, 2013)

Being the worrisome new hedgie mommy that I am, I wanted to come to ask for advice.

My hedgehog is a male, a little over four months old now. I keep him on aspen with a liner underneath for him to snuggle with and I take him out once a day for at least half an hour and he gets a lot of exercise and handling. He is very friendly with me and is kept at the correct temperature.

Today I came in to my room later than usual and turned on the light, catching him running in his wheel, which I never have before. I turned on a lamp and turned the lights back off and went back to his cage and he was still frozen in his wheel. I scooped him out of the wheel to handle him, and he made his usual startled hissing noises, and an unusual deep sound that I can only describe as a purr/growl. Usually when I pick him up, he warms up to me in a matter of seconds but he seemed to be very upset and didn't uncurl. Then, later, when I had him in his playpen, he would periodically make the growling sound. The only other time I have heard him make a similar noise was when we were cuddling and he contentedly "purred."

The reason the sound concerns me is because I am worried that he somehow got something in his lungs and it is rattling around. He doesn't seem to be having any physical problems, his weight is normal, he has been eating normally. 

If anyone could tell me if this is something normal or not, perhaps something that happens to male hedgehogs when they get older, I would greatly appreciate it. Or please advise me if this is something that requires vet attention. Thanks!

-eoponygirl


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm not sure if it could be something serious so hopefully others will weigh in on this...but I will say I notice my hedgehog can be particularly grumpy if I ever try to handle him when he's been awake on his own and especially in his wheel. It's almost like he is a bit territorial when he is doing his wheeling routine. I have seen my hedgehog huff if I even am near his cage late at night when he's up and running. Like you I spend a lot of time handling him and he is normally extremely friendly. Perhaps your little guy just didn't like being disturbed while he was running...? 

They can be such divas sometimes!


----------



## Dee (Jan 9, 2010)

The purring growl noise is a leave me alone noise. My first hedgie would always end a hissing fit with that noise. There's nothing wrong, you just interrupted him when he was busy doing his own thing.


----------



## Lunawolf129 (Aug 9, 2015)

Is it normal for a hedgehog to purr


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

This thread is over 2 years old please start your own thread with your question.


----------

